# Translation help



## stef7sa (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi 
I am looking for help in translating my book Italiaanse Toestanden about my life as a Dutch expat in Italy into English. Are there native speakers that can read Dutch willing to help, if only by translating a few chapters? 
Thx
Stef


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

stef7sa said:


> Hi
> I am looking for help in translating my book Italiaanse Toestanden about my life as a Dutch expat in Italy into English. Are there native speakers that can read Dutch willing to help, if only by translating a few chapters?
> Thx
> Stef


Google does a pretty good job of translating these days. Just copy/paste the search string in red into Google and you'll find the translation tool at the top of the page: translate google


----------

